# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Кругозор >  Что отличает леди от остальных женщин

## Irina

*Что отличает леди от остальных женщин?*

Вы никогда не задумывались, почему в присутствии одной женщины окружающие как-то подтягиваются, пытаются казаться умней, воспитанней и где-то даже прекрасней. А в присутствии другой, даже если все к ней хорошо относятся, ведут себя как попало?

Это отличие, которое на первый взгляд может быть неуловимым, говорит о том, что первая женщина обладает чертами истинной леди, а вторая… пока их не приобрела. Но что это за черты и как они пригодятся в современном мире – спросите вы. Давайте попытаемся ответить на эти вопросы.

Кто такая леди? Изначально обращение «леди» подразумевало, что у дамы есть муж – лорд и, соответственно, дворянский титул. А титул, как вы догадываетесь – это не только привилегия, но и большая ответственность. С тех пор шло время, создавались новые формации и элиты, но как бы ни менялось общество, в нем всегда существовали женщины, ведущие себя с достоинством и самоуважением.

Именно с них берет пример каждая девушка, для которой качество жизни – не пустой звук. И речь идет не об имуществе и деньгах, а о свойствах личности, которые купить невозможно. Можно только воспитать. Что же это за свойства, отличающие леди от всех остальных?
*
Леди демократична, но умеет держать дистанцию*
Здесь важно не путать демократичность с распущенностью, а умение держать дистанцию – с высокомерием. Демократична не та леди, которая говорит с каждым на его языке: с подрядчиками – матом, с тинейджерами – на сленге и т.д., а та, которая разговаривает с каждым тепло и дружелюбно.

Дистанцию же держит не та, кто смотрит на других задрав нос и через очки, а та, кто в процессе общения старается не попадать в двусмысленные ситуации. Кстати, англичанки считают это чуть ли не главной добродетелью. Ведь как ты – так и к тебе, это основной принцип самоуважения, обезоруживающий тех, кто так и норовит на него посягнуть.

*Леди дисциплинированна*
Она хорошо знает: нельзя требовать от других того, что не делаешь сама. Поэтому она:

Не опаздывает на встречу больше чем на 15 минут и не ждет больше этого срока.

Держит себя в руках, когда хочется сболтнуть или пообещать лишнего. Но если уж обещала, то выполнит.

Не заставляет других по мелочам нервничать из-за перепадов своего настроения. Ее поведение безупречно. (Однако если уж «выкинет» что-нибудь, так по-крупному. Леди ведь не обязана всю жизнь скрывать свой темперамент).
*
Леди благородна*
Что такое благородство? Как писала Марлен Дитрих, это «сверхординарная привилегия ответственности». Благороден тот, кто живет не только для себя, а значит, готов дать больше, чем просят, и уж точно не выставляет счет за каждое проявление великодушия. Выгодно ли это в повседневной жизни? Достаточно спросить у мужчин, которые не прочь развлечься с пафосными красотками, а женятся все же на тех, кто умеет принять любую ситуацию с достоинством, понять и простить, ничего не требуя взамен.

*Внешне леди можно распознать*
По осанке. Прямая спина – признак не только внутреннего достоинства, но и открытости миру. Проведите эксперимент: встаньте перед зеркалом ссутулившись. А потом распрямитесь и расправьте плечи. Почувствуйте разницу!

По посадке. Леди умудряется в любых обстоятельствах сидеть элегантно, а не как челночница на привале.

По манере речи. Много ли вы знаете леди с визгливыми голосами или монотонной однообразной речью: «Я в шоке ваще…»? И наоборот, история знает дам, чье умение вести беседу в сочетании с чарующим голосом было чуть ли не главным их достоинством. Самые блестящие мужчины тем не менее были у их ног.

По манере одеваться. Не у всех леди есть достаточно средств, чтобы покупать все самое лучшее и фирменное. «Бедненько, но чистенько» вполне может быть, и стыдиться этого не стоит. Однако есть общие правила:

1. Одеваться комильфо. То есть так, как того требует место и время дня.
2. Не носить «сексуальное»: обтягивающее, леопардовое, латексное, прозрачное. Не носить, скажем так, без нужды.
3. Не экономить на обуви. А в идеале и на сумках. Как это ни раздражает, но правило: обувь и сумка должны быть фирменными и не поддельными, никто не отменял.
4. Одежда должна быть женственной, придавать облику уверенность и благополучие. Модницы называют такую «спокойной классикой», и она никого еще не подводила.

*Быть леди – значит всегда работать над собой*
Есть вещи, которые леди будет делать просто для себя, от других того не требуя:

Будет поддерживать порядок, чистоту и ясность во всем, что поддается ее контролю. Она хорошо знает, что хаос можно победить. И по мановению волшебной палочки это не произойдет.

Внешний вид для нее – дань уважения окружающим. И они никогда не увидят ее «не в форме».

Будет искренне интересоваться тем, что происходит вокруг нее, не поддаваясь апатии, вслед за которой неминуемо приходит старость. (Известную актрису во время интервью спросили: «Как вы работаете над формой?» «Я работаю над содержанием, так и запишите!» – ответила она).

----------

